# best reptile online store



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

i have ordered from a lot of different websites like http://www.internetreptile.com/ and Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop but i want to know what is the cheapest and the best quality store.


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

Pet Supplies | Dog Food | Reptile Supplies | Cat Supplies | Net Pet Shop UK's Best Pet Store do everything you will need equipment wise :2thumb:


----------



## gld (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually buy from blue lizard reptiles, surrey pet supplies or triple eight reptiles. And for livestock can't go wrong with crystal palace reptiles. :2thumb:


----------



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

thnx.


----------



## Eugenes_Mom (Jul 8, 2011)

Livefoods.co.uk 

They are amazing , food Is always delivered the next day even though I pay normal 3 - 5 day mail charges , all alive , long shelf life I honestly can't fault them


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We believe that we are competeively priced and offer a service second to none, if you have any queries about any of our products or livestock please get in touch! - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> We believe that we are competeively priced and offer a service second to none, if you have any queries about any of our products or livestock please get in touch! - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


If you can beat surrey rep supplies on price I'll eat my lizards!:lol2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Barlow said:


> If you can beat surrey rep supplies on price I'll eat my lizards!:lol2:


 lol, i said 'competetively priced' .


----------



## TomMattin (Sep 24, 2011)

Reptiles.swell.co.uk, beast websote with next day delivery


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Barlow said:


> If you can beat surrey rep supplies on price I'll eat my lizards!:lol2:


may be cheap but there standards and customer services are crap, 7 boxes of locusts, 5 dead, message owner he ignores me on fb yet has been online, when i throw a strop on his wall he tells me to e-mail, i do that yet still no reply days later

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

When it comes to equipment it has to be Surrey Pet Supplies. I've ordered a few things from them and they can't be beaten on price. For instance reptile radiators for £40 and we've bought 5 Vivexotic EX48's and couldn't find them cheaper anywhere else.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Surrey Pets are always the cheapest when I'm on the lookout for stuff and cos I'm close I can go and see all the animals they have. They have loads of animals and stock!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelley2010 said:


> may be cheap but there standards and customer services are crap, 7 boxes of locusts, 5 dead, message owner he ignores me on fb yet has been online, when i throw a strop on his wall he tells me to e-mail, i do that yet still no reply days later
> 
> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


You got these around 22nd september and you only wrote to us on the 5th october so i passed it to my suppliers who i waiting to here back from but i think they will say time gap is to long.
Also the best way in furture to contact us is through our website so my customer service girls can deal with it straight away.


----------



## Mr5nuggleBump (Oct 13, 2011)

Surrey Pet Supplies are defo the cheapest for equipment. Saved nearly £15 against the next cheapest place on an order recently.


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

29th september they arrived actually, 22nd was when made order, i did contact through website and got no reply wrote on ur wall on fb before the 5th but it had gone so on the 5th i made another wallpost, hence my comment after saying i see my post has gone. so i dont think i left it too long considering i contacted you twice via fb and e-mail a few days before the 5th!!



petman99 said:


> You got these around 22nd september and you only wrote to us on the 5th october so i passed it to my suppliers who i waiting to here back from but i think they will say time gap is to long.
> Also the best way in furture to contact us is through our website so my customer service girls can deal with it straight away.


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

petman99 said:


> You got these around 22nd september and you only wrote to us on the 5th october so i passed it to my suppliers who i waiting to here back from but i think they will say time gap is to long.
> Also the best way in furture to contact us is through our website so my customer service girls can deal with it straight away.


still ignored on here e-mail and facebook...........

great customer service for ya!!!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelley2010 said:


> still ignored on here e-mail and facebook...........
> 
> great customer service for ya!!!


 
Firstly i will not deal with problems with orders on facebook.
I have not deleted any posts of yours either on facebook or rfuk.
If i was going to do this i would not come on here and answer anything that people have said i would just ignore it all.

As for your locust we will be sending out on Tuesday 5 superpacks large to you.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Suurey Pet Supplies all the way, don't think i'd use anywhere else anymore tbh, i started using them only a few weeks ago but i've found there customer service exceptional, i made a right dogs dinner of my first order a few weeks ago, only realised when i'd paid for it and got my invoice, i phoned them and it was sorted over the phone instantly, i was given refund for order i'd cocked up and re-ordered with the right stuff, it was all my fault, my order had already been picked, it was ready for the courier to collect yet the lady i spoke to was very helpful and got it all sorted i received my goods the next day, can't get better than that IMO :2thumb:

I ordered again the other day, one of the items i ordered wasn't in stock yet i still received my items within 2 days of initial order.

Overall very impressed with surrey pet supplies :2thumb:


----------

